# SATURATION - Colorful Marine Creatures from Indonesia & The Philippines



## nickhope (Oct 14, 2013)

I made a video of colorful little fishes and other marine life that I found on dives in the Lembeh Strait, Indonesia, and at Anilao in The Philippines. Most of it is colorful, most of it is tiny, and some of the species are exotic and rare.

There is a subtitle track containing the common and scientific names of all the marine life.

Feedback is welcome.

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-noK9UVWTk


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome. So very cool. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------

